# HSU ULS-15 VS?



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been looking for new subs along time now. Currently have 2x XTZ 12". They are ok but i miss the high outputs from low freq. (SVS PC-12NSD is truly missed  )

There is off course WAF to consider so not everything goes, subs of interest so far is:

SVS SB13-Plus
Earthquake Supernova MKVI 12"
Velodyne SPL-1200 - the newest one (Think its optimum in the US)

and after looking at these i stumbled across HSU ULS-15. This looked incredibly interesting and im wondering if anyone has some input or experience with any of these subs? And what do you think they have compared to each other?

Havent found any outdoor measurements from the mentioned subs except the velodyne so everything will probably be speculations and subjective opinions, but hopefully it wil give me some suggestions 

When it comes to prices to Norway - The velodyne is at the top, with the supernova second, sb-13 third and HSU is the cheapest one 

Thnx for all replies


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm leaning a bit towards the Hsu, I like sealed subs and the lower price makes it easier to get two of them! 

Tell us a bit about your room, mr.chill. What are the dimensions, are there large doorways open to the rest of the house or is the room sealed?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The HSU is a fine sub with XBL^2 technology for low distortion and deep extension. Whatever you get, you need to budget multiples (hopefully 3 or 4 but at least 2) in. The SVS should be an excellent choice as well, but I would lean towards the SB16 rather than the SB13. Sealed subs really need volume displacement. 

I consider earthquake a sketchy company and I personally, would not do business with them.

Velodyne makes well engineered subwoofers, but their prices to me seem too high.

The Rythmik D15SE is another sub you might want to consider.

But if you ask me, what's the coolest high WAF sub?

http://funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_18_0

:hsd:


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Thnx for the replys. Im leaning abit towards the HSU myself, because its cheapest aswell. 

SB-16 and the Funky-waves u linked will be to big  Even tho the funky waves looked cool  Will save that for later  Hehe.

Velodyne again is too highly priced unfortunately, i will get 3 almoust 4 HSU for the price of 2 Velodyne SPL-1200 

The reason I looked at earthquake is because someone said it had more and deeper output than the Sunfire True QE 12" MKII wich i think is an incredible sub, but its WAAAY to expensive here in norway, talking about 2x Velodyne for the price of one. The rythmiks looks great aswell, but peeps keep telling me they are more audiophile, i need deeeeeep and HIGH output for my movies 

Allthough leaning towards the HSU or SB-13 now then  Wish i could find some more info about the HSU ULS-15 (tests, rewievs, etc.)

*MY ROOM:*
I have my HT setup in my living room, live in a small apartment, all walls are covered with concrete, and the neighboors dont hear zippo, wich is great. The room itself is L-shaped, and the couch is pushed up to the back wall. The front row is close to the wall as you can see on my little drawing (used paint ). 

I have used REW to calibrate the system, and it plays incredibly big, everything sits like a bullet atm, except the lowest freq, my XTZ subs kneel after 30hz and drops fast after 25hz  wich makes me really miss my old SVS-pc12 NSD. Like SVS subs, since they have an incredibly cool sound in the depth, and they have lots of output, wo was wondering a little bit on how the HSU was compared. (Im also used to the ported SVS models, SB-13 is sealed).

Anyway its not that i have some problems with the sound in general, everything clicks togheter, highs, mids and lows, just not the really looow 

Pictures of my room can also be wieved here: MY HT (text is in norwegian, but the pics are universal) 

Owerview of room


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> SB-16 and the Funky-waves u linked will be to big  Even tho the funky waves looked cool  Will save that for later  Hehe.


Funkywaves can also make you a 15" sealed sub using the excellent TC Sounds LMS-R 15" or Creative Sound Solutions SDX-15 mk2 drivers, if you're interested. That will be smaller and cost less too. I suspect they will outperform the HSU. The SDX-15 is going to have around 35+mm of xmax!!



> The rythmiks looks great aswell, but peeps keep telling me they are more audiophile, i need deeeeeep and HIGH output for my movies


The Rythmik 15 with 600w amp, go deep and high output - the drivers have around 15mm of xmax! If you want depth for movies, then you really should be looking at larger vented subs anyways. The ULS-15 might have a slight bit more deep bass, but also costs a bit more too, which should be noted when factoring in multiples. And for deep bass out of sealed subs, you will NEED equalized multiples.




> Anyway its not that i have some problems with the sound in general, everything clicks togheter, highs, mids and lows, just not the really looow


To get the really low, out of sealed subs, I think you need around 6 to 8 HIGH EXCURSION (IE 25+mm xmax) 15" or 18" drivers. It's expensive, because sealed subs lack bottom end efficiency.


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, nice info here. Unfortunately WAF needs to be considered 

But think it comes down to the HSU and the Funky-Waves 15 now  hehe maybe ill contact funky tomorrow, and see what they can cook up for me 

Thnx for the help


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.chill said:


> Allthough leaning towards the HSU or SB-13 now then  Wish i could find some more info about the HSU ULS-15 (tests, rewievs, etc.)


Go to the bottom and click on the links. http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls15.html

A Google search will turn up tons of info, the ULS-15 has been around a long time.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> The Rythmik 15 with 600w amp, go deep and high output - the drivers have around 15mm of xmax! If you want depth for movies, then you really should be looking at larger vented subs anyways. The ULS-15 might have a slight bit more deep bass, but also costs a bit more too, which should be noted when factoring in multiples. And for deep bass out of sealed subs, you will NEED equalized multiples.


The ULS-15 should have the proper EQ built right into the plate amp. That amp is pretty powerful, too. Plug and play.



> To get the really low, out of sealed subs, I think you need around 6 to 8 HIGH EXCURSION (IE 25+mm xmax) 15" or 18" drivers. It's expensive, because sealed subs lack bottom end efficiency.


I am filling a space similar to the OP's with two sealed 18" subs, it's pretty brutal. :flex: If you can accommodate the feeding (L/T circuit, amp power) of a sealed sub, you will dig deeper and hit harder than a vented of similar size.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

You can't go wrong with either the HSU or the Funky Waves. They're both excellent subs!


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice, all I need to do then is to convince the misses  HAHA


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm telling you man, 18s can be so big, that they are somehow a piece of furniture like an endtable.

I think small subs, actually have the worst WAF because they clearly stick out as small subs.

You need something that is just part of the room, :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

well, even if I was allowed to put in two 18s  There wouldnt be room for 2 of them in my setup  Need a dedicated theater room


----------

